# Technical - reading info from CAN bus



## jimsmith2354 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am working on a project where I need to read information from a Nissan Murano CAN bus. I have the electrical interface and software tools, but I need a DBC (database) file to properly format the information. Does anyone know where I can get a DBC file for Nissan? - other than Nissan.


----------

